# Gestionnaire passe et infos



## roquebrune (23 Juin 2016)

Bonjour
je cherche une app pour iphone ipad ET  mac  qui puisse gérer les login et mot de passe divers mais aussi stocker des infos complémentaires    PIN PUK numero de client email site
qui permette des champs perso

est c eque dashlane ferait ca ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2016)

Je ne connais pas Dashlane. Par contre j'utilise 1Password, aussi bien sur Mac que sur iPhone (avec synchronisation entre les 2) et j'en suis très satisfait.


----------



## roquebrune (23 Juin 2016)

merci mais peux tu avoir d'autres champs , je ne trouve des app qui ne stockent que login email et password  et le site internet
il me faut d'autre champs  sinon c'est inutilisable et je devrais stocker ailleurs ces autres champs il n'y a meme pas un simple champ commentaire avec


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2016)

Oui il y a des champs commentaires ou des champs libres. On peut meme ajouter des pièces jointes.


----------



## roquebrune (23 Juin 2016)

ok je vais essayer alors
merci beaucoup


----------



## pocketalex (9 Février 2017)

J'utilise Keepass Password Safe qui est très bien, sécurisé (mot de passe + fichier de clé à sélectionner pour entrer dans la base, presse-papier crypté, verrouillage auto de l'app au bout de quelques minutes, etc) et fonctionne sur Mac, iPad et iPhone

Alors il y a pas la synchro, mais c'est bien le seul reproche que je fait à ce logiciel totalement gratuit et OpenSource

Bien sur, il y a des champs personnalisés


----------



## roquebrune (9 Février 2017)

merci


----------



## lineakd (11 Février 2017)

@pocketalex, oui sur mac, windows, gnu/linux mais pas sur ios, il faut d'autres apps.


----------



## Daffy44 (11 Février 2017)

1password est l'idéal pour la question posée


----------

